# Hello :)



## SamEmilyK (Sep 26, 2011)

I go by Sam, or Samu. And I don't really know what to say about myself.  I am a freelance artist, working specifically in illustration and sequencial art [comics/graphic novel], but I also do portraits and experimentation with different styles and media. I've had many people who have a lot of experience in the art industry tell me I have talent and can go anywhere, not to brag or anything. So if you are interested in a commission, feel free to ask. I always work out cheap prices for the work, so money shouldn't be too much of a problem.
But about my writing, I mainly work on novels because I can't seem to make my ideas small enough for short stories. I do a lot of fanfiction, but they're more like taking characters and mixing them with my own for an original plot that seemed cool in my head. A lot of the time, I do these with grand ideas and sequels planned, but as I go, I start to think about replacing characters and making it publishable because I'm so proud of the story. XD I hate to call myself a fanfiction writer though... It's kind of hard to explain.
Other than that, I do have original novels in work and I do poetry as well. And it's not all angsty preteen stuff.
Holy crap, I need to stop talking about myself. D; I'm shy at first, but I'd love to meet and talk to people. Don't be afraid to say "hi" or something.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 26, 2011)

*hello*

hello
ride:


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Sam. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, Sam!  Welcome to WF!  It doesn't surprise me that you are an artist and a writer both.  Though they supposedly involve different halves of the brain, the need to express an idea ties them together in some way.  I run a photo art site myself, and just had to put a small writing forum on it.  Many of my members did post their writings.  And I see that this site has a small forum for images.  Arts do have a common thread.  

 Hope you enjoy this huge site, and don't get too lost.  I am still finding my way around! Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Jinxi (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to WF Sam :hi:


----------



## Nickie (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi there Sam, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Sam..welcome to the forum. 
Such a beautiful background:smile2:
Do you have any illutstrations or pictures to share with us just to give us an idea of your kind of Art??
Thanks!


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 28, 2011)

To post your art work, you can use this forum: Visual Arts


----------



## Foxee (Sep 28, 2011)

candid petunia said:


> To post your art work, you can use this forum: Visual Arts


...after your first 10 posts.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 30, 2011)

Samu, huh? Like a Japanese-accented Samu, as in "Desu"? Cool.

Welcome to WF, and may I direct you to our Visual Arts section. Our resident Graphic Artist, darknite, isn't active nowadays but he, along with MJ Preston, are some of the coolest graphic designers here. I hope we get to expand that list with you! Looking forward to read one of you your graphic novels!


----------



## SamEmilyK (Sep 30, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Samu, huh? Like a Japanese-accented Samu, as in "Desu"? Cool.
> 
> Welcome to WF, and may I direct you to our Visual Arts section. Our resident Graphic Artist, darknite, isn't active nowadays but he, along with MJ Preston, are some of the coolest graphic designers here. I hope we get to expand that list with you! Looking forward to read one of you your graphic novels!



Hehe yeaaah, Samu is the only remnant from my middle school/weeaboo years. I just stuck with it with my friends and on the net. At least I never made people call me that in real life.
Thank you! :redface2: Sorry, I'm horrible with replies...


----------



## Gumby (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Sam, welcome.


----------

